# My buddy's collection



## deldig (Aug 20, 2009)

This is my friend Doug with part of his collection.


----------



## deldig (Aug 20, 2009)

*the next room*

this is what happens when you dig for many years. Some of these bottles haven't been caressed in years because you can't get to them. These were all dug. He doesn't buy bottles.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 20, 2009)

That guy has good taste!!!!!!


----------



## madman (Aug 20, 2009)

wow! very nice!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 20, 2009)

..I would sleep under the piano if I had to.. ...[]


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 20, 2009)

Its funny these pictures are not half of Dougs stuff. Its amazing what you can cram in a big colonial house over 45 years of collecting.

 Chris


----------



## glass man (Aug 21, 2009)

NOW DAMN Z WHAT THE GUY HAS GOT IS OKEY! TRUST ME MANY ON THIS FORUM HAVE BETTER AND THIS DUDE AIN'T IN NO WAY GOD AND NO BODY,I AM SAYING NO BODY, SHOULD GET DOWN AND PRAISE! YOU BETTER GET A HANDLE ON IT SON,OR YOU WILL FORGET WHO YOU BETTER GET DOWN AND PRAISE! BOTTLES ARE COOL ,BUT THEY AIN'T ALL THAT AND YOU BETTER GET THAT THROUGH YO HEAD FAST!!!! THEY IS ONE GOD AND THIS PERSON AND HIS BOTTLES AIN'T HIM! TO HELL WITH SOMEBODY SAYING THEY SORRY TO DOUG,BETTER SAY YOU ARE SORRY TO ALMIGHTY GOD!! BETTER PICK UP ON IT WHILE YOU CAN! JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> NOW DAMN Z WHAT THE GUY HAS GOT IS OKEY! TRUST ME MANY ON THIS FORUM HAVE BETTER AND THIS DUDE AIN'T IN NO WAY GOD AND NO BODY,I AM SAYING NO BODY, SHOULD GET DOWN AND PRAISE! YOU BETTER GET A HANDLE ON IT SON,OR YOU WILL FORGET WHO YOU BETTER GET DOWN AND PRAISE! BOTTLES ARE COOL ,BUT THEY AIN'T ALL THAT AND YOU BETTER GET THAT THROUGH YO HEAD FAST!!!! THEY IS ONE GOD AND THIS PERSON AND HIS BOTTLES AIN'T HIM! TO HELL WITH SOMEBODY SAYING THEY SORRY TO DOUG,BETTER SAY YOU ARE SORRY TO ALMIGHTY GOD!! BETTER PICK UP ON IT WHILE YOU CAN! JAMIE


 

 WORD[8D]


----------



## phil44 (Aug 21, 2009)

Are you guys crazy??? Doug is blessed! He's able to what he loves to do most @ 72.   

 Sure his floor looks like the bottom of a privy minus the manure! Who has time to sell bottles when there's so much digging to do? You religeous guys should be quiet and leave the judging to the almighty.


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  zollickoffer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, that's alot of bottles! Look to be some Beauties in there! Time for some creative shelving!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  deldig
> 
> This is my friend Doug with part of his collection.


 

 This is the section I like


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 21, 2009)

> he hasnt ruined them by overcleaning them.


 
 whoa! whoa! whoa! now were just trying to hurt each other... i like my bottles nice and clean and sparkly[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 21, 2009)

Antiquenut.. are you in his will?[]  If so, what would you do with all those bottles?

 Ever notice all those shows on HGTV that go into packrat houses and make you get rid of everything?  They need a show called "Designing for Packrats"... where we get to keep much of our stuff, but display it well. 
 This, personally, is a little much for me... but I'm not judging anyone else. I get judged enough my my non-packrat friends. 
 Anyone see the news story on Andy Warhol's junk?
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1208066/Nude-photo-Jackie-O-skinny-dipping-Andy-Warhols-junk.html


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 21, 2009)

> And hey while your down there........


 
 i think ill interject before this goes to far... us bottle people need to unite not fight[]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 21, 2009)

I had that and when I wanted to show a certain bottle it was a bummer trying to remember where it was. I think the wife was becoming a little perturbed with it too. If he is single and that is what he does, OK. I would suspect that he is like the rest of us and will get around to the next shelving project in a day or two.[]


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 21, 2009)

Why so many negative comments about someone you don't even knows collection. Doug has been digging since the early 60s. He keeps what ever he gets in the split at the end of the dig. Takes it home washes it and sticks it somewhare in his house. Some bottles get more respect then others. He doesn't need money and frankly doesn't like the hassel of selling stuff. He's generally a quiet nice guy and keeps to him self. He enjoys the digging and researching of his finds and just being outside spending time with friends doing what they all enjoy. He collects many things bottles just being one of them He has a huge 1790s house and its full of great early furniture, ceramics, advertising and who knows what else. Most of which he has scrounged from trash piles over the years while out digging. He retired from his goverment job in 1996 and now spends most of his spare time either traveling with his wife or playing in the dirt with friends. That sounds like a great way to spend your retirement to me.

 Chris


----------



## bottlediger (Aug 21, 2009)

He is def. one of the nicest guys I know


 Digger Ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2009)

A  (positive) thread that started out as a friend showing a friends collection  has now turned into a negative thread.Because  people don't agree ?Give the guy a brake even though he didn't start the thread.
  He doesn't sell his bottle's,a man after my own heart.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't consider this thread to be anywhere close to "out of hand" ..it's a polarizing notion, a room chock full of old bottles.. either you think it's cool, or crazy, ..or both.. if you are bipolar.. but here is no offense to the good gentleman whose collection we're remarking on, that's for sure!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 21, 2009)

quite honestly i would love to have amassed even half as much as he has although i would display them somehow i think i dont like piles and piles like that , but to each his own, i can see how it would be a pain to move them all build some shelves and then arrange them in some fashion...

 im quite envious of this fortunate gentleman


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 21, 2009)

Wowie Zowie - Time to lighten things up people!


> The only
> 
> time
> 
> ...


 Not me!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 21, 2009)

I am on my knees when I paint baseboard trim... no actually I'm mostly on my keester when I do that.. I'm on my knees when i need to plug in the camera battery charger.. that takes a moment of humble contemplation..


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> [>:]~~~~~[]


 You watchin?![sm=tongue.gif][sm=kiss.gif]


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 21, 2009)

Impressive! I hope he has all of them on his insurance policy. One bad extension cord is all it takes to lose a house, ask my friend Ray..
 If he ever decides to sell he'll ruin the value of some currently higher value bottles. 
 "Used to be 5 known, but this guy Doug had an auction and..." LOL!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't know if I ever heard it referred to as a "gasoline patina".. but I know exactly what you mean and I am also very fond of that effect!!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 21, 2009)

i personally am not fond of it, i think it hides the colors, but at the same rate i hate over tumbled bottles too i tumble my own bottles i dont have to have them minty most of the time i only polish them for about 2 days that takes most of the sickness off and leaves them generally clean but not perfect and crystal clear i havent noticed any change in embossing on any of the bottles ive cleaned so far...

 as for altering them, the way i see it they werent originally that way so they really are altered already...  and BTW if you have an oil painting professionally cleaned it can appreciate in value, or alteast they say so on the antiques roadshow[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I don't consider this thread to be anywhere close to "out of hand" ..it's a polarizing notion, a room chock full of old bottles.. either you think it's cool, or crazy, ..or both.. if you are bipolar.. but here is no offense to the good gentleman whose collection we're remarking on, that's for sure!Â


 

 Good I'm glad you clarified that there Chuck.But if you talk about my bottles in a bad way, your talking about me!!!  [8D] but  then again I'm crazy,bipolar,crazy bipolar [:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah I have my moments.. wish I was always so on top of things..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> wish I was always so on top of things..


 


 Then  you just would be scratching the surface,you wouldn't be a bottle digger? []


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 21, 2009)

What are you trying to say, Tim?? [8|]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 21, 2009)

I apologize


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 21, 2009)

Me too.. wait.. why?


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> I apologize                    Very good Kate[]


----------



## potstone (Aug 21, 2009)

Regardless of the bottles condition and storage,  I am amazed
 at the amount of bottles and other things this gentleman has
 dug over the years. It's impressive and I take my hat off for
 the amount of time and effort I'm sure it took to amass the
 collection he has. Greg


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 22, 2009)

I'd be proud to own that museum and to have saved that much history.  I'd love to see more!


----------



## glass man (Aug 22, 2009)

DEAR LORD HE NEEDS TO GET RID OF SOME O THEM BOTTLES OR A LOT O THEM BOTTLES ,CAN'T SEE THE COLLECTION FOR THE BOTTLES! YA BUNCH O SWEETHEARTS WHAT YALL ARE! I AM RIGHT WITH YAS! BOY PEOPLE SHORE TOUCHY BOUT GOD![]


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 22, 2009)

Your friend has some great stuff. I would love to hear the stories, see all the smalls and root through his shard boxes.


----------



## bottlediger (Aug 22, 2009)

That dude has some stories alright! I love that guy. In a non gay way ofcourse

 Digger Ry


----------



## glass man (Aug 23, 2009)

YEAH AND I AM SORRY IF I GOD -ED TOO MUCH!SCUSE ME I AM ALMOST HUMAN TOO! SOME TIME I HAVE A HARD TIME KNOWING WHAT TOO SAY WHEN I SHOULD SAY NOTHING AT ALL. JAMIE


----------



## epackage (Aug 23, 2009)

It appears that this may be the only room in the house he can display the bottles in, if not then I "personally feel" he is doing the whole digging and collecting thing a disservice by having the whole floor loaded with bottles so you can't even get to, and view the rest of the collection. He may be a "nice great guy", but it seems a bit odd to just fill the floor with them and not be able to enjoy looking at them and show them to others after all that hard work. Hope when his tim comes the people cleaning out that house don't just throw it all in a dumpster because they figured"Hey what could they be worth if he just left them all sitting on the floor like garbage ?".....  Hoarding is a disease with some people...


----------



## Oldihtractor (Aug 23, 2009)

Anybody that is serious digger and puts in time in the dirt or a collector that looks hard, Amasses amazing amouts of stuff.    How you keep and display it is your own deal how ever it makes you happy..    I have seen over the years  Sheds full of antique tractors you could eat off of.. to sheds full of tractors coverdd in bird poo.. and both collectors were just as proud of what they had. And as a matter of fact the tractors with bird poo were way better than the shinny ones..   

    And as for bottles  there are many many people with huge collections mashed is boxes scattered around etc etc..  all the way to  glass walled rooms with inner and outter glass walls shelved in between and climate controlled..    

     It is to each his own and the real fact here is each is presevrving  the past in thier own special way. Keeping it safe for the future to see and enjoy and other collectors new and old  trade purchase or just look @  thru auctions shows. etc.. It is what makes the bottle world go round!!! 

     We all post pictures of our pretty well arranged collections but I am willing to bet most have boxes and boxes packed some place full of stuff.. Being bottles or what ever.. 

     Check out this picture  I would get told the same thing by collectors. With over 200 tractors piled up on each other  But hey they are saved from the scrap man.. just like the bottles they are saved...  

                         Here is the real question to be answered here !!!  Is it not the reason why we collect to save the past???


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Oldihtractor
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


 
   Holy crap!!  Now thats a lot of old metal [8D] Just think of how many miles of fields them baby's plowed!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 23, 2009)

John this is an awesome pic!! But watch out, I think I see a kid trying to hotwire one of 'em.. []


----------



## glass man (Aug 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Antiquenut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I LIKE TACKFUL TOO,BUT LIKE ONE OR TWO OR THREE OR FIDY-TACKFUL AIN'T "ALWAYS" MY WAY! GETS A LITTE SUGERY SOME TIMES AND PUTS PEOPLE TO SLEEP! SPEAKING OF "SUGERY" ANY BODY GOT DIABETES KNOWS IT CAN MAKE YOU GROUCHY AS A 5 YEAR OLD  MOMMA GRIZZLY BEAR WITH P. M.!  GUESS WHAT Z SAID JUST KINDA JUMPED OUT AT ME!  I AM SORRY Z! SOME TIMES I WONDER THOUGH IF SO MUCH "TACT" "DON'T OFFEND" WILL MAKE ALL THINK ALL IS OK AND THEY ARE GETTING "CODDLED" RIGHT INTO  HELL? GEEZ,I DON'T WANT TO GO BACK TO THE DARK AGES,NO TORTURE! LIKE SOME BODY SAID GOD CAN HANDLE GOD!I AM FOR MERCY!I TELL YOU WHAT THOUGH IT IS HARD TO TALK BOUT THE LORD . BUT THAT DON'T STOP ME,BUT YEAH I DO WANT TO DO WITH LOVE.   WHEN I FIRST SAW THE ROOM FULL OF BOTTLES ,IT REMINDED ME OF A ROOM I HAD BOUT 4 YEARS AFTER I STARTED COLLECTING. BOTTLES EVERY WHERE!  BOUT HALF WERE JUST UGLY,VERY COMMON ,SCREWTOP. YOU COULD NOT SEE THE GOOD FOR THE BAD AND THE UGLY! GUESS MOST OF US WENT THROUGH THAT.ALL THIS GUYS BOTTLES MAY BE GREAT,BUT SO MANY I CAN HARDLY DISTINGUSH ONE FROM ANOTHER! IF THAT IS HOW HE LIKES IT GREAT! AND I DO THANK DELDIG FOR PUTTING THEM ON,BUT WE ALL HAVE BUTT HOLES! I MEAN OPINIONS![] I DECIDED TO GET RID OF MANY AND DISPLAY THE ONES I LOVED! EASIER TO APPRECIATE THE COLLECTION! LIKE A NICE LOOKING LADY IN A HUGE CROWD AND THEN THE CROWD LEAVES CEPT THE PRETTY LADY AND     WOW! LOOKEY THAR! [] JAMIE


----------



## SeanColvin (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow! that is the biggest collection I am yet to see!


----------



## sandchip (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sittin' here wondering how many arrowheads all them tractors plowed up/over/under in their day...


----------



## Lordbud (Nov 6, 2009)

"but I am willing to bet most have boxes and boxes packed some place full of stuff.. Being bottles or what ever.."

 I've got what used to be a home darkroom in the 1950s/1960s filled with boxes of old paper, Golden Age comics, MIB Lesney Matchbox vehicles, tokens, coins, advertising hangers, action figures, street signs, souvenirs, post cards, record store promo posters...Wall to wall and floor to ceiling with a 6-inch wide "access path" which is accessible if one moves 6 or 7 boxes out of the "path" itself...


----------



## pa digger (Nov 7, 2009)

This guy could have his own bottle show if he wanted to.

 P.S.  Hey Rick are you catching up to this guy yet?


----------

